# Side Efffects of Clomid ?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm going to see my fertility spec on 12th Dec re:taking clomid.  I was wondering how long the side effects (if any) last. I know you only take it for so many days per month, but do the side effects continue after you stop taking it?    

What side effects did you have ?

Thanks in advance for any info     Jo x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I seem to have had side effects while I take the clomid and then during the month - e.g. grumpyness, weepiness, pronounced ov pains, heavier and more painful periods - but everyone is different


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi - i seem to be one of the lucky ones in that i have had no side affects after 2 months of Clomid (whether that means i'm a moody gal anyway - who knows) !!! Just remember why we're doing it and hopefully after, it'll all be worth it.  LOL xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

The side effects vary from person to person, month to month...whilst some may experience quite a few, others may experience hardly any, maybe even lucky enough to have none.

There are no hard & fast rules with clomid when it comes to side effects. Some may get side effects as soon as they start taking them but not get much else rest of month, whilst others will have side effects & symptoms of varying kinds throughout the whole month.

The last few cycles I've had (on 6th & final month) I didn't suffer to badly from mood swings although still got the strong ovulation pains etc.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Jo,

the  side effects that I had had were headaches and hot flashes.

Good luck with your treatment. 

Stella


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all 

with the first cycle of clomid last year i never had any side affects what so ever so i was very lucky then 
this year when i started to take clomid again i had bad side affects like hot flushes headaches feeling bloated and a bad temper it does differ from person to person so good luck to you with your treatmet

love baby whisper xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jo  

This is my 10th cycle of clomid and no month has been the same.  I get most of my s/e during the days I take the tablets (nightmares, upset, moody) then around ovulation low backache, frequent peeing, stabbing in the ovaries (I don't mind these as you feel like clomid is doing something!).  Also have mild hot flushes, not as bad as I had when on prostap for my endo.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jo

I have just done 1st month of 50mg and I did not get the nightmares like flower - I had very rude dreams   mainly involving me and Robbie Williams  
Hot flushes in the night , generally more    but not as bad once I finished the pills also found I was more spotty than usual......

Good luck


Sarah


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
Half way throught 50mgs of clomid cyle. I found the more obvious s/s hot flushes, dizziness, my mind going blank, happening the days i took it. But the mood swings mainly fits of anxiety over stupid things are still happening.Still feel dizzy at times. Dh has said he thinks this month is fairly ok has he was worried i would turn into [email protected]**ch off hell!! Did make me laugh the other s/e aren't a problem if not affecting him!!!!!!!!!!!

Candle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Candle I forgot that one......I have been feeling very anxious over things all the time......................weird


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Iam glad its not just me! Got myself really worried about insulation of all things last week. Went off on one ,about how worried i was.The rest of my family just looked at me like i had totally flipped!!!!!!! 

dh keeps reminding me of this!!

Oh what fun the werid world of ttc!!!

Love Candle


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks all for replying  

It seems it is a very individual thing. I do worry cos my body doesnt take hormones or meds at all well!!    I had high BP on the combined pill, so hope it's a bit different to that?! 

Well I will ask at my apt on Monday anyway.  Jo x


----------

